# Windows 7 Clean Install From Upgrade Media Confirmed



## Bodaggit23

This thread has been EDITED because the original information was
found to be untrue.

You can clean install with the Upgrade media only if you have an 
Activated copy of Windows installed first. Windows 7 RC included.


----------



## smajer

-delete MY post please-


----------



## zombine210

from: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/offers/pre-order-faq.aspx



> "I am running Windows XP, can I upgrade to Windows 7?
> 
> Microsoft designed Windows 7 Upgrade media for Windows Vista. A customer with Windows XP can purchase Windows 7 Upgrade media but must back up their files, clean install, and then reinstall their applications. "



i completely skipped over vista, so this will work perfectly.


----------



## lukie01

yeah it should do it. It would take forever to install vista and then 7. Just go straight to 7 i don't think it will make a difference


----------



## Intel_man

Sweet... I knew it was available for Vista but didn't know that the guys at Microsoft didn't fix this exploit. lol


----------



## linkin

Awesome, but for now i'll stick with Vista... if i can get the complete backup to work!


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Is the price for the upgrade version (home premium now $119.99) going to be the same later on? Or is this just a pre-release price, that will go up after the Oct. 22nd release?


UPDATE:
I was just looking at the microsoft website and it appears that this is a promotional price during this pre-release period.



> Source: Bottom of this page here.
> 
> Important Windows 7 pre-ordering information
> 
> 
> Pre-order is available from June 26, 2009 until October 22, 2009.
> Special promotional pricing for Windows 7 is a limited time offer, while supplies last, and is limited to six (6) copies per customer.
> A credit card is required for pre-order, but your card will not be charged until your order is shipped or the product is made available for download.
> On or about October 22, 2009, you will receive e-mail with information about how to redeem your order.


----------



## Intel_man

Promotional price ended in July. They were half price. Except for Ultimate.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Correct. I think the "Special promotional pricing" was referring to the 50% off deal that has expired.

If the upgrade goes up from $119.00, they can lay an egg.


----------

